# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Φθηνές πλακέτες (arduino)

## spoun

Έχετε κάποιες φθήνες πλακέτες να προτείνετε οι οποίες να υποστηρίζουν λογισμικό arduino?
Την χρειάζομαι κυριώς για εκμάθηση.

----------


## Fire Doger

Καλωσόρισες :Smile: 
ebay ~2 να το αφήσω? :Tongue2: 
Ελλάδα πρόσφατα αναφέρθηκε στο φόρουμ αυτό το site με αρκετά καλές τιμές.

----------

finos (30-06-16), 

spoun (30-06-16)

----------


## spoun

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε  :Smile: 
Αλλά επειδή εγω είμαι νέος ακόμα στον κόσμο της ηλεκτρονικής μπορείες να μου πείς ποια θα διαλεγες?
π.χ. η Leonardo από το δεύτερο link μπόρει να υποστηρίξει αρκέτα πρότζεκτ αυτοματσισμού και ακόμα μπορεί να πάρει shields?

----------


## SProg

Παρε τον Mega2560.Βγαινει περιπου στα 7eu και θα περασει καιρος μεχρι να μην σε καλυπτει στα project σου.

----------

Gaou (30-06-16), 

SeAfasia (02-07-16), 

spoun (30-06-16)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

το πιο από όλα θα διαλέξεις εξαρτάτε από τι θέλεις να κάνεις 
π.χ αν θέλει η εφαρμογή να επικοινωνεί με το pc και να κάνει εξομοίωση usb πληκτρολογίου ή και ποντικιού, υποχρεωτικά πέρνεις leonardo 
Αυτό είναι το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό του leonardo 
Γενικά το mega2560 κάνει στις περισσότερες εφαρμογές
Ότι και να διαλέξεις υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχες shield

----------


## classic

> Καλωσόρισες
> ebay ~2 να το αφήσω?
> Ελλάδα πρόσφατα αναφέρθηκε στο φόρουμ αυτό το site με αρκετά καλές τιμές.



Αγορασα απο αυτο το καταστημα χθες. Αποστολή αυθημερον και αρκετα καλες τιμες. Αξιζει με το παραπανω....

----------


## SeAfasia

> Παρε τον Mega2560.Βγαινει περιπου στα 7eu και θα περασει καιρος μεχρι να μην σε καλυπτει στα project σου.



*Σάββα έχεις δίκιο,ο Mega2560 έχει περάσει "ντόκου".....*..

----------

